# want to know if swordtails are compatible with other fish



## sndurden (Mar 19, 2012)

Ok I went to petco today to buy a male swordtail to add to my tank. The guy at petco asked me how many fish I had in my tank and what they were. I told him I had three different tanks and it was impossible for me to remeber what fish was in what tank w/o looking at my tank card( tells all info about my tank on index card I keep for reference) and then he says ok what fish do you want so I say a male swordtail, then I tell him that I am putting him in tank with platys,cories,guppies,and plecos. then he tells me he wont sell me the swordtail male cause it will nip the fins of my other fish and eventually kill them all. EVERYTHING I have read on internet says they are a peaceful fish and are easy to get along with othes ?????? now I am confused please help.:roll::-?


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

sndurden said:


> Ok I went to petco today to buy a male swordtail to add to my tank. The guy at petco asked me how many fish I had in my tank and what they were. I told him I had three different tanks and it was impossible for me to remeber what fish was in what tank w/o looking at my tank card( tells all info about my tank on index card I keep for reference) and then he says ok what fish do you want so I say a male swordtail, then I tell him that I am putting him in tank with platys,cories,guppies,and plecos. then he tells me he wont sell me the swordtail male cause it will nip the fins of my other fish and eventually kill them all. EVERYTHING I have read on internet says they are a peaceful fish and are easy to get along with othes ?????? now I am confused please help.:roll::-?


In my expierience the cory's,pleco,and platy's, would fair well with Male swordtail in not too warm of water and thirty gallon tank would be bout as small as I would go with the fish mentioned.
The male Swordtails could nip at fins of fancy guppies but then so do other male guppies.
Would not place more than one male Swordtail in tank smalller than 55 gal, for they will get aggressive with other male swortails and not enough room for subdominant fish to kjeep from being pestered, especially,,,if no females are present. IME.

Do be aware that swortails and platy's can crossbreed and do not try and sell or give away young from this type of crossbred fish without making folks aware that they are what they are.
Used to keep Hi-Fin Lyretailed Swordtails along with other's ,and males did not get along too well .


----------



## thegabzzz (Sep 25, 2011)

Yeah, from my tank set up, I would say not more than one swordtail in every aquarium.
IMO they do best with 1 male and 2 females. and if your tank is big enough 2 males and 4 females.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Our profile of the Swordtail recommends that it not be kept with small fish (I take the guppy to be "small"), and never with other livebearers such as guppy and platy, due to interbreeding. It also mentions that as they mature they can become aggressive. And it needs a 30-inch tank length minimum; it will attain 4-5 inches, some even 6 inches.

Sounds to me like you have a relatively reliable store to deal with, something many would love to have.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Hard to find platy's and swordtail's anymore that aren't crossbred for finnage,color's.
If you do,,then best to keep them pure if you plan to sell or trade offspring.
If your not planning on selling trading fry, then I don't think what you do with your tank much matter's with respect to inbreeding,cross breeding, opinion's vary.
Molly's and guppies can cross breed, but not with platy's or swordtail's/
Platy's and swordtail's can crossbreed but not with guppies,mollies or at least not with any surviving fry for more than a few days.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Edit to previous post,
Although the possibilty of mollies,guppies,breeding with platy's or swordtail's is very rare,, there have been report's of this happening. But successful spawn's ,,where number's are more than a half dozen or less,and fry that survive more than a few day's ,,,seem to be equally as rare.


----------

